# Maybe I'm just an idiot...how do you use a bite valve?



## Moonlight Graham (May 14, 2008)

So I bought a Gerber Evader hydration pack off the internets for $25. I bought it because it retails for about $70, so I thought it was a good deal.

So I get it today, will it with some water and give it a try.

Nothing.

I take the bite valve off the tube, water flows right on through. But the valve back on and bite down, like the instructions say, and nothing happens.

How are you supposed to get water to come out of the bladder through the bite valve?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

You are sucking...right?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Some of the new camelbak valves don't open up all the way when they are new. Don't cut it (or it won't close right again) but try to move the rubber around with your fingers until it opens up.


----------



## Moonlight Graham (May 14, 2008)

s0ckeyeus said:


> You are sucking...right?


Yes, until I nearly pass out. I'd make Monica Lewinsky proud.


----------



## mikkelz (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Moonlight Graham (May 14, 2008)

emtnate said:


> Some of the new camelbak valves don't open up all the way when they are new. Don't cut it (or it won't close right again) but try to move the rubber around with your fingers until it opens up.


It worked! Thanks. I almost sent this thing back thinking it was defective. Thanks again.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Moonlight Graham said:


> Yes, until I nearly pass out. I'd make Monica Lewinsky proud.


Haha. That's funny.

It might have an on/off thingie on it. Sorry don't know the technical term and my brain is fried from work, but I have a little doohickey that opens and closes the valve depending on which way it's turned. If it's closed, and you don't know it's there, no amount of sucking or squeezing is going to get you any results. And, if it's there, it may not be obvious. I had no idea my camelbak had one on the bite valve until my boyfriend told me.


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

Swthrtsuzy said:


> ...no amount of sucking or squeezing is going to get you any results...I had no idea ...until my boyfriend told me.


Sorry, I couldn't resist misquoting you.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Freewillie said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist misquoting you.


Well played, Salesman. :thumbsup:


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

With hard sucking and frustration, how can it not?


----------



## Memphis_Buckeye (Mar 13, 2009)

Moonlight Graham said:


> Yes, until I nearly pass out. I'd make Monica Lewinsky proud.


That's what she said!


----------

